# Opening date for ducks



## FISHAHOLIC85

Hey all! I'm no stanger to the fishing reports side of the site but I'm also a big hunter and I was looking for some info. I tried looking up the opening date for ducks in Ohio but had no luck. I know early teal starts 9/3-9/18 but wanted to know when the big date was. Thanks! Good huntin to y'all this season!


----------



## big_fish

it should be announced later this month the feds and state make up the dates each year and also the limits cant wait there is a big debate over north and south areas and times might just mess up some hunts but no matter what make the best out of it and harvest what you can once they post them there is no since complaining it is whay it is


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Thanks big fish! I know they change it every year and it's never the same, just wasn't sure if they had posted it yet. I'll keep an eye out. Good luck!


----------



## steelhead1

http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx


----------



## I_Shock_Em

steelhead1 said:


> http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/seasons.aspx


This is the link to all other season dates and bag limits. Waterfowl season (besides early goose/teal) has not been announced yet


----------



## firstflight111

You wont see the dates yet


----------



## steelhead1

I_Shock_Em said:


> This is the link to all other season dates and bag limits. Waterfowl season (besides early goose/teal) has not been announced yet




SPECIES OPEN SEASON DAILY BAG LIMIT POSSESSION LIMIT AFTER FIRST DAY 
Ducks NORTH ZONE
October 16 - November 14, 2010
&
November 20 - December 19, 2010

SOUTH ZONE
October 16 - October 31, 2010
&
December 11, 2010- January 23, 2011

6*
12

Coots 15 30 
Mergansers 5* 10 
*Daily Bag Limits
Ducks: Daily bag limit of 6 ducks not to include more than 4 mallards (only 1 of which may be a hen), 3 wood ducks, 1 black duck, 2 redheads, 2 scaup (bluebill), 1 canvasback, 1 mottled duck, or 2 pintails.
Mergansers: Daily bag limit of 5, not to include more than 2 hooded mergansers.
Coots: Daily bag limit of 15.


----------



## firstflight111

steelhead1 said:


> SPECIES OPEN SEASON DAILY BAG LIMIT POSSESSION LIMIT AFTER FIRST DAY
> Ducks NORTH ZONE
> October 16 - November 14, 2010
> &
> November 20 - December 19, 2010
> 
> SOUTH ZONE
> October 16 - October 31, 2010
> &
> December 11, 2010- January 23, 2011
> 
> 6*
> 12
> 
> Coots 15 30
> Mergansers 5* 10
> *Daily Bag Limits
> Ducks: Daily bag limit of 6 ducks not to include more than 4 mallards (only 1 of which may be a hen), 3 wood ducks, 1 black duck, 2 redheads, 2 scaup (bluebill), 1 canvasback, 1 mottled duck, or 2 pintails.
> Mergansers: Daily bag limit of 5, not to include more than 2 hooded mergansers.
> Coots: Daily bag limit of 15.


thats for last year my brother ..this years dates are not out yet

only dates out are for earily goose sept 1 - 15 and teal sept 3 -18


----------



## I_Shock_Em

In years past they have released the dates sometime around the end of August, beginning of September


----------



## steelhead1

firstflight111 said:


> thats for last year my brother ..this years dates are not out yet
> 
> only dates out are for earily goose sept 1 - 15 and teal sept 3 -18



doh!

!$


----------



## JimmyZ

Why is Ohio so late to set theirs? MI opener for the south zone is Oct. 8. 2011. Ohio is always late at setting, @ least compared to MI. I knew MI dates last week. [email protected]


----------



## samiam

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Hey all! I'm no stanger to the fishing reports side of the site but I'm also a big hunter and I was looking for some info. I tried looking up the opening date for ducks in Ohio but had no luck. I know early teal starts 9/3-9/18 but wanted to know when the big date was. Thanks! Good huntin to y'all this season!


Should be out soon. At least I hope so my boss is hounding to when I am taking my vacation days. Doesn't the odnr realize that dragging the feet on this is a PITA.


----------



## firstflight111

no its like this every time they get to change the rules ...its going to be a hart breaker.... the new zones and dates will be out after the aug 24 meeting


----------



## Captain Kevin

The reason it takes Ohio so long to set there dates is takes until the end of Aug. to see if they do indeed find the 4 ducks which live in Ohio.


----------



## ErieAngler

Captain Kevin said:


> The reason it takes Ohio so long to set there dates is takes until the end of Aug. to see if they do indeed find the 4 ducks which live in Ohio.


lol, thats for sure! its so hit or miss that its frustrating, seem like some people here have a portfolio of areas that consistently produce, but i think the vast majority of us haven't had much luck accomplishing that.


----------



## firstflight111

Captain Kevin said:


> The reason it takes Ohio so long to set there dates is takes until the end of Aug. to see if they do indeed find the 4 ducks which live in Ohio.


you must be a south zoner lol


----------

